# الزواج في المسيحية إختيار أم نصيب؟



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

سؤال
   أريد أن أعرف الزواج في المسيحية إختيار أم نصيب؟  هل فكرة القسمة والنصيب في الزواج سليمة مسيحياً؟

    الإجابة:

    مسيحياً نفهم أن الإنسان يعمل مع الله (كورنثوس الأولى 9:3) منذ أن أعطاه الله سلطاناً على الكون والخليقة (تكوين 26:1-28)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ونفهم كذلك أن "الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضاً" (رسالة غلاطية 7:6)، بمعنى أن الإنسان مسئول عن نتائج أعماله.

    وكثراً ما يبقى الإنسان خاملاً في إنتظار "نصيبه" الذي سوف يحصل عليه، شاء أم أبى، بذل جهداً أم إسترخى..  وهو ما تعبر عنه كثير من الأمثال الشعبية مثل "مش حايصيبك إلا نصيبك"!

    وكثيراً ما يخطئ الإنسان صنع القرار، ويترتب على ذلك نتائج غير مُرضية، وبدلاً من أن يصحح نفسه مُعترفاًً بخطئه، فإنه يعزو تلك النتائج إلى القدر الذي أتى عليه بالمتاعب، أو إلى "النصيب" الذي لا مفر منه، أو يعتقد أن ما حدث كان سيحدث حتماً، مهما بذل الإنسان من جهد، ومهما فكر أو تروّى في صنع القرار.

    تطبيقاً على ذلك، فقد يظن الإنسان الذي لم يوفَّق في زواجه أن ذلك قَدَره و"نصيبه" وعليه أن يقبله لأنه هكذا يوزع القدر "الأنصبة" على الناس!  فالبعض ينال "نصيباً" حسناً وينجح في زواجه، والعكس بالعكس..  وكان حرياً بذلك الإنسان أن يفكر بأسلوب أكثر منطقية: فربما لم يترو الفرد في الإختيار حتى إرتبط بشخص غير متناسب معه في الطباع والإتجاهات والأهداف، وكلنا نخطئ صنع القرارات، ولكنا نفشل ولكننا نحوِّل الفشل إلى نجاح..  لذلك فمن وجد زواجه غير موفق نتيجة خطأ في الإختيار، فعليه أن يواجه نتائج هذا الخطأ بإيجابية، لا بإستسلام للأمر الواقع فيندب "حظه"، ولا بالهروب من الفشل بالإنفصال عن شريك العمر بل بتحويل الفشل إلى نجاح من خلال تجاوز الذات، والمحبة التي تحتمل كل شيء، والتي لا تتفاخر ولا تُقَبِّح، مما يهيء الشريك للتنازل والتسامح ومحاولة التكيُّف.

    وهكذا لا نستسلم لما يُسمَّى بـ"النصيب"، بل نؤمن بفاعلية الإرادة الإنسانية، وديناميكية الشخصية، وقدرة التغيير إلى الأفضل لدى الإنسان؛ ذلك المخلوق الذي حباه الله الإمكانات الخلاّقة، وقدرات الإبداع.

    وينبغي أن نلفت النظر هنا إلى أن كل زواج يمر بخلافات تختلف شدتها بين زواج وآخر، ومن خلال المحبة والتضحية والتنازل تنتهي الخلافات..  ولكن لا ينبغي أن يتخذ الزوجان من حدوث الخلافات دليلاً على أن الإختيار لم يكن سليماً، أو دليلاً على أنهما قد إرتبطا ضد مشيئة الله، فهذه كلها أعذار يختلقها بعض الأزواج والزوجات بدلاً من أن يبذلوا جهداً في التكيف الزوجي.

 

    * أين مشيئة الله في الإختيار الزوجي؟

    إن الله يشاء خير الإنسان، وهو يحترم حرية الإنسان وإرادته، لأنه خلقه على صورته، شخصاً حراً عاملاً يفكر، ويختار، ويصنع قراراته بملء رغبته..  والمسيحي يستعمل العقل، وهو نعمة من الله، كما يفيد من إمكانية أخرى في ذات الوقت؛ فالمسيحي لديه قدرة داخلية على إكتشاف صوت الله (إنجيل يوحنا 4:10، 5)، فهو –إذن- يستعمل قدراته العقلية، وخبرته، ويسترشِد بصوت الله، الذي يمكن أن يسمعه داخل قلبه، يسمعه واضحاً بقدر إخلاصه وطاعته وأمانته لله.
    يقول المثل ""الله يعطي لكل عصفور الدودة التي يأكلها، ولكنه لا يلقيها له في العش".  أي يجب أن يسعى الإنسان ويهتم ويسأل ويكافح لينال، ولا يجلس فقط منظراً القسمة التي ستأتي إليه!  إذا آمنا بهذا الأمر، فما قيمة محاولاتنا!  الله بقدرته الإلهية يعرف مسبقاً ما ستختار، ولكنك أنت الذي تختار!  الله يعرف فقط ولكن لا يختار نيابة عنك.

    إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب". 
سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
أسئلة عن الشباب والأسرة​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع يا استاذ نهيسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الشـــــــــــــــــــكر


لمرور الغاااالى

العدرا تفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع أستاذنا النهيسى
كل الشكر لك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## كوك (17 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## white rose (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب".*


*كلام سليم 100%

موضوع مهم كتير *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا يا نهيسى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا يا نهيسى
> 
> شكرا ليك​



منتهى الشـــــــــــــــــــكر


لمرور الغاااالى

العدرا تفرح قلبك
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هاااااااام جدا يا النهيسى
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


شكرا أخى الحبيب

مرور رائع

يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع رائع أستاذنا النهيسى
> كل الشكر لك
> الرب يباركك​*


شكرا أختنا مونيكا


ربنا يباركك

مرور رااائع​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يباركك*_​


شكرا كوك الغااالى

مرور جميل جدا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


منتهى الشكر أختنا كاندى

مرور كريم

العدرا معاااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب".*
> 
> 
> *كلام سليم 100%
> ...


شكرا أختنا الكريمه

للمرور الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  يا النهيسى

موضوع هام ومفيد

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## toty sefo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> سؤال
> أريد أن أعرف الزواج في المسيحية إختيار أم نصيب؟ هل فكرة القسمة والنصيب في الزواج سليمة مسيحياً؟​
> 
> الإجابة:​
> ...


 *الموضوع بجد جميل واسلوبك رائع وشيق ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*القسمة والنصيب لاتتفق مع حياتنا كمسيحيين.لانها كده بتحاول ان تعفينا من المسؤلية وبتجردنا من حريتنا  اللى اغطاها المسيح لنا **واهم حاجة اننا بعد كده هنرمى اخطائنا ونتائجها على ربنا *

*فاذت كان هناك قسمة ونصيب كما يدعيةالاخر فكيف يحاسبنا اللة غلى نتائجها*
***************
*موضوع مهم جدا نهيسى*


----------



## Elita (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع*
*استفدت منه كثيرا *

*ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

elita قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> *استفدت منه كثيرا *
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك *​


مرور رووووعه
شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *القسمة والنصيب لاتتفق مع حياتنا كمسيحيين.لانها كده بتحاول ان تعفينا من المسؤلية وبتجردنا من حريتنا  اللى اغطاها المسيح لنا **واهم حاجة اننا بعد كده هنرمى اخطائنا ونتائجها على ربنا *
> 
> *فاذت كان هناك قسمة ونصيب كما يدعيةالاخر فكيف يحاسبنا اللة غلى نتائجها*
> ***************
> *موضوع مهم جدا نهيسى*


شكرا للمرور الغااالى

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا النهيسى
> 
> موضوع هام ومفيد
> 
> ...


الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدا لمرورك الكريم​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> *الموضوع بجد جميل واسلوبك رائع وشيق ربنا يعوضك*


مرور كله ذووووق

شكرا

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ممتاز يا استاذ النهيسي ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك
كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولا تفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*
شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​*


----------

